# GOING TO LFS TOMORROW!!! suggestions for corals?



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

going to the lfs tomorrow, just got a shipment in today. looking for some corals to add to the tank, already have a nice sized colt, some zoas, some mushrooms, and an anemone. BRING ON THE SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO LOOK FOR!
MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SPS? LPS? Softies?
I like, and are pretty easy to keep:
Toadstool Mushroom Leather
Yellow Figi Leather
Finger Leather
Red Tip Tree Coral
Spaghetti Finger Leather
Long Polyp Leather


Pipe Organ Coral
Jasmine Polyp
Evergreen Starburst Polyp


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

I like Duncan corals or maybe a pagoda (spelling) . Colt coral also.


----------

